# New cruze,help using Bluetooth playing music please



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2011 and 2012 didn't support Bluetooth music from the factory. Take a look at the link in my signature for information on how to do this.


----------



## newchevy317 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for responding! I tried clicking on your signature not sure if it took me to the right place though. My car has Bluetooth as I am able to do hands free calling. Also my boyfriend connected to it somehow and was playing music through his phone, not downloaded music but through an app. I just tried using Pandora in my car and it wouldn't play through car speakers. Then I tried plugging it in my car, still nothing


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your boyfriend has a iPhone. Apple didn't implement BlueTooth A2DP (or for that matter, just about any other BlueTooth protocol) the way anyone else did. For the rest of us we need the Camaro BlueTooth PDIM. This PDIM adds a second BlueTooth receiver to the car. The first one is in the On-Star module behind the glovebox and isn't really designed to handle the frequency response needed to have a clean music signal.


----------



## newchevy317 (Sep 9, 2014)

He's got a LG G2. I've got an LG Volt


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't think any Android devices implemented BlueTooth the same way Apple did.


----------

